# Ways to avoid infidelity



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

I had a Veteran in for counseling today. He told me that years ago he owned several homes that he rented for income. His wife's GF rented one of the houses. This GF stated that the sink needed repaired and that she would be out of the house early in the morning. So the next day he went over, rang the doorbell several times, knocked, announced he was in the house and went to work on the sink. Next thing he knew the GF was there in a see thru nightie straddling him. He immediately got up, said he needed a part and that he would be back later. 

He went home and told his wife what happened. She did not believe her GF would do this. So, he asked her to come over to the house and she did. He asked her to hide once they got in the house. He did the same thing, doorbell, knocked and announced he was coming in the house. He got to work and the GF came down again, this time naked. His wife flipped out on her GF.

I say bravo to this guy for not giving in to temptation and being able to prove to his wife that he is trustworthy.


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

The points to these stories is you should never place yourself in a private situation with someone of the opposite sex without your better half.

I used to travel for work and if I was meeting someone for dinner or lunch I would bring someone from the local office with me. I put this in to place after a 20 something year old hit on me after a company training event.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I volunteed to put up a ceiling for my wife's friend, but later I told my wife she had to come along. I dont think my wifes criend would do anything, but I wouldnt want my wife at my buddies house alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JadedHusband (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't really have the luxury of having my wife chaperon when I have to be in a situation. But at the slightest tinges of something amiss I immediately tell her the full story and follow her wishes in what she wants me to do about it. 

Full disclosure helps keep trust alive. There are a few women I know who I won't help out in a one on one situation. Sometimes it's nothing overt that they did. I just get a funny vibe and remove myself from the situation.


----------

